# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Quem esta Online

## Julio Macieira

Nova "DICA"

Todos os membros que se encontrem com sessão iniciada em ReefForum se se mantiverem inactivos durante mais de 5 minutos ficam automáticamente ausentes do forum. Uma das melhores maneiras de se encontrar sempre presente e de poder observar tudo o que se vai passando no nosso forum é observado "Quem está Online", nesta opção, para alem de ir podendo acompanhar o que se vai passando no forum e o utilizador nunca fica "INACTIVO". A opção Quem está Online pode ser encontrada como ultima opção em "Links Rápidos"

Quem está Online

----------

